# leopards anyone?



## iridedumped (May 29, 2009)

show us your leopards... 

heres a couple of mine.

tiny







and my domino. he's so round like a ping pong ball  i luv it


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2009)

Tiny and Domino are adorable


----------



## Greg T (May 29, 2009)

Here's my younger one relaxing in his light after a good meal. He simply looks dead when he gets totally relaxed.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2009)

Here's my biggest female leopard:






And here's the male. I don't have him any more, I adopted him out. It was too hard finding buyers for the babies:






This is some of the babies I sold:






And this is the first baby I ever hatched. I kept him on oat hay pellets and he grew pyramided:






This is Cincinnati, a rescue, and the 4 yr old:






Yvonne


----------



## iridedumped (May 29, 2009)

Greg T said:


> Here's my younger one relaxing in his light after a good meal. He simply looks dead when he gets totally relaxed.



lol gotta luv the broken leg naps.


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2009)

Just love all the unique coloring and marking these guys have.

Don't you always have to stop and do a double take that they are still alive when they sleep like that?  They always give me heart failure.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

This is 2-spot. He's brand new here and yet doesn't his face look grumpy for one so new? I was seriously tempted to keep him. He had a really different personality for a baby and I could tell he was going to be something special...and he has, he's all the time causing trouble. His keeper is always telling me about some new adventure he had...I sure wish I had stuck by my instincts and kept him...he's living in Florida now...


----------



## Stazz (May 30, 2009)

LOL Maggie I just love that little grumpy face, so cuuuute!! Tallula sleeps like shes dead too - I always have to touch her to see that she's still alive !!! She sleeps just like that. What lovely pics of your leopards. And wow i didn't know they got that big Yvonne, learn something new


----------



## Crazy1 (May 31, 2009)

iridedumped, tiny and Domino are really cute I love the double dots on domino so light you almost don't see them.  
I am just intrigued with their coloring they are such beautiful torts.


----------



## iridedumped (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ thanks


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 1, 2009)

oh my goodness they are so cute!! I love their colors!!!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jun 2, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> This is 2-spot. He's brand new here and yet doesn't his face look grumpy for one so new? I was seriously tempted to keep him. He had a really different personality for a baby and I could tell he was going to be something special...and he has, he's all the time causing trouble. His keeper is always telling me about some new adventure he had...I sure wish I had stuck by my instincts and kept him...he's living in Florida now...



That is really cute. A new, baby tort that has a grizzled, ornery look to him.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 3, 2009)

awwww so cute even with the angry look!


----------



## Isa (Jun 4, 2009)

All of your pics a so nice everyone. Thanks a lot for sharing .


----------



## Sunrise (Jun 6, 2009)

Leopard Pardalis Babiess..


----------



## Isa (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice pics Sunrise. I love the coloring on his shell, so cute.


----------

